# boot manager questions



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm using cm7gb as my phone rom. Can I use stock gb blur as another Tom to boot up?


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, but I don't know if you can use one of the all in one zips. I've gotten the rooted deodexed stock zip to work. It is in the developer forum here.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure it has to be a rooted build. Boot manager won't run without root permission, but that and the kernel being gb should be the only requirements


----------



## Revenant0101 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm running miui 1.9.23 on the phone, and when I try to set up phone rom, it immediately tells me that it's backed up successfully, but it says the phone slot is "null" if I try to boot the phone rom. Am I missing something dumb?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Revenant0101 said:


> I'm running miui 1.9.23 on the phone, and when I try to set up phone rom, it immediately tells me that it's backed up successfully, but it says the phone slot is "null" if I try to boot the phone rom. Am I missing something dumb?


You just have to change the name: manage installed roms/set rom names

Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.23


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, if you boot a slotted ROM and set a BM widget, it will tell you no phone ROM set until you actually run BM from the slotted ROM. Took me a minute and a head slap to figure that out...

sent from my MIUIed DX via tapatalk


----------



## Revenant0101 (Sep 21, 2011)

"dsr13 said:


> Also, if you boot a slotted ROM and set a BM widget, it will tell you no phone ROM set until you actually run BM from the slotted ROM. Took me a minute and a head slap to figure that out...
> 
> sent from my MIUIed DX via tapatalk


EUREKA! Just love those moments. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

